# Doe



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

This is my new fullblood doe, DOB 1/10/13. 

Thankful for all opinions!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Very nice! She has a good straight top line and it looks like she stands pretty wide! She's pretty!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Ditto what farmgirl said


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you! She is a very wide does and I cannot wait to see what she produces next year!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW!!! I Love her she looks Clean and Smooth Like the pasterns and her level top You definitly have some beatiful goats Great Job on her !!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is a very nice doe! I love her strong topline and her nice big square hip! Her legs and feet look perfect and strong. Her head is a very beautiful roman nose. And she looks like she blends very smooth throughout! If I could change two things about her I would add a bit more length of body and bit longer of a neck. She is very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you!

She is compact and I, too, would like a longer body on her!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Very pretty indeed...I also agree with you and the others about a little longer body/neck!

But congrats she is beautiful and should do well for you


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Very pretty! I know the guy you got her from . I saw her in person - she will be a great show and breeding doe!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

goatgirlzCA said:


> Very pretty! I know the guy you got her from . I saw her in person - she will be a great show and breeding doe!


Did you really?? Then you are from around here?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Very pretty indeed...I also agree with you and the others about a little longer body/neck!
> 
> But congrats she is beautiful and should do well for you


Thank you!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her. What's her name?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I like her. What's her name?


Sweet As Sunshine. Which she totally is.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Her neck will lengthen as she grows. Very nice doe!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Her neck will lengthen as she grows. Very nice doe!


Thank you!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know much about Boer's but she sure is beautiful 
I see you raise Toggenburgs too. I've been wanting to get into Togg's myself. I have a Togg/Nubi cross doe, but I would really love a full Togg doe. Do you sell doelings?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

Winrie said:


> I don't know much about Boer's but she sure is beautiful
> I see you raise Toggenburgs too. I've been wanting to get into Togg's myself. I have a Togg/Nubi cross doe, but I would really love a full Togg doe. Do you sell doelings?


Thank you!

I do sell them but don't have any currently. I'll have some late 2013..my yearling is due at the end of August.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

silveira_ranch said:


> Sweet As Sunshine. Which she totally is.


I'm a little jealous. I really like how she's bred. Double Ripper and some Powell/Holman Bingo. Take good care of her. She can be a foundation doe for you. Are you going to show her?


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm personally not; don't have the time. Was hoping to find a local kid who wanted to!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

More photos of her from today; I love how muscled she is while still looking feminine.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, she almost looks like a different doe! She look longer bodied loose than on the stand. She is very pretty!


----------

